# Pcd paperwork



## Asmooth0101 (Sep 18, 2012)

How many days before your scheduled pcd delivery did you sign your lease/purchase paperwork?


----------



## DantonIzzo (Sep 1, 2014)

Asmooth0101 said:


> How many days before your scheduled pcd delivery did you sign your lease/purchase paperwork?


I'm scheduled for PCD on January 30th, but I signed my paperwork the last day of December. But I only did so because I ordered my car in the beginning of November and my 60-day incentive lock was fast approaching. Looking back on it, I absolutely made the right call because BMW stopped the Holiday incentives after January 4th, and I would have lost the $1,000 incentive because it was after 60 days from my order date.

Hope this helps.


----------



## JKing3 (Oct 24, 2005)

Agree. I signed order on 11/2/14, PCD set for 1/13/15. I signed actual paperwork on 1/2/2014.

They need a few days to gather paperwork and get it down to PCD as well. So I would think if there are no incentives or locks that you have to grab before they expire,I would say a week before.

J


----------



## Asmooth0101 (Sep 18, 2012)

So those of you who leased, did your lease start on the day of pick up at pcd or on the date you signed the papers ?


----------



## rmr927 (Oct 8, 2014)

The lease starts on the day you sign the paperwork at the dealer.


----------



## Shon528 (Oct 3, 2003)

Asmooth0101 said:


> So those of you who leased, did your lease start on the day of pick up at pcd or on the date you signed the papers ?


Got my car from an out of state dealer. Signing date on my paperwork was 5/21 hence my lease started on 5/21, and payments due the 21st of ea month. Picked up the car at the PC on 5/28.


----------

